# Wago 750-451 mit Codesys 2.3.9.35 Steuerungskonfiguration



## magic (7 April 2021)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir gerade eine Wago 750-451 Karte zu kaufen.
Aber der Typ wird mir mit in der Steuerungskonfiguration von Codesys 2.3.9.35 nicht angezeigt.

Was muss ich machen damit ich die Karte nutzen kann?

Weitere Info: CPU 750-841

Danke für eure Hilfe

mfg Magic


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2021)

also in meiner 2.3.9.35 ist die drin:


----------



## magic (7 April 2021)

Bei mir nicht ...



Wenn es nicht an der Codesys Version liegt, an was könnte es dann liegen?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2021)

das ist eine gute Frage. Ich habe von Wago noch die Ethernet Settings installiert, allerdings eine ältere Version. Zudem noch die I/O Check. Ich habe mal die Software etwas untersucht. Anscheinend finden sich die Daten in einer Datei namens WAGO_TerminalTypesPIA.cfg

Die finde ich in meiner Programminstallation ein paar Mal, z.B. im Pfad ...\Targets\WAGO\PLCconf\32_Bit\IEC60870\WAGO_TerminalTypesPIA.cfg

Da fehlt die 450 und 451 auch.

Im Pfad ...\Targets\WAGO\PLCconf\PFC200\RS\WAGO_TerminalTypes.cfg

dagegen gibt's die beiden Klemmen. Diese cfg-Datei ist auch etwas neuer. Möglicherweise habe ich da mal mit der Installations von Targets für die PFC200 gespielt. Im Anhang die Datei.


----------



## Tobsucht (8 April 2021)

Hallo,

zu dem CoDeSys 2.3 wird ein Wago Target Support Package (TSP) installiert.
Das Modul ist neuer als TSP zum CoDeSys 2.3.9.35, daher taucht es nicht auf.
Das aktuelle TSP ist auch für alte Version nicht kompatibel und kann zu Problemen führen.

Ich würde bei Wago die aktuellen Version anfordern.


Grüße


----------



## magic (8 April 2021)

Ok. Versuche ich.

Weiß jemand welche Version es mindestens sein muss?


----------

